
Muscle strain from using the mouse - domoremath
How common is it to strain your muscles especially on your right side from using the mouse all day? Do you ever injury not the shoulders but the muscles on your sides next to your ribs? Have it ever gotten bad enough that it hurts to breathe heavily?<p>I am having this issue and I am not sure if it is related to me using the mouse with my right arm stretched too far forward. If these sort of strains are common, does anyone have any advice to avoid it in the future?
======
mparramon
I stopped using the mouse for this reason. Here's how I did it:
[http://www.developingandstuff.com/2015/01/no-
mouse.html](http://www.developingandstuff.com/2015/01/no-mouse.html)

------
Petrakis
[http://www.webmd.com/pain-management/carpal-
tunnel/tc/carpal...](http://www.webmd.com/pain-management/carpal-
tunnel/tc/carpal-tunnel-syndrome-topic-overview)

~~~
domoremath
But this seems to only affect my sides next to my ribs not my fingers or any
part of my arm.

~~~
Petrakis
Maybe you should visit a doctor

------
melling
Trackball:
[http://xahlee.info/kbd/trackball.html](http://xahlee.info/kbd/trackball.html)

~~~
gargravarr
Seconded, I switched to a Logitech M570 and absolutely love it. I was noticing
problems in my wrist more than anything.

